# Best Bolus Gun?



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I am wanting a bolus gun to use for their copper.Does anyone have suggestions on one? Also, how do you use one?

We have been putting the copper particles in molasses on their feed, but it is messy and I have one who will not eat it..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh, and if it makes a difference, I buy the copasure pills especially for goats.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I just use the one for cattle, put some probiotic paste in there, so the capsule or capsules stay in place, then open mouth insert to the back of the throat, and push the trigger. It cost like $3.00 too;-)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks janeen.....where do you get it? TSC?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

That's where I got mine. It's long and blue;-)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok, thanks


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Is there a specific side of the mouth I should do it on?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

No. I just get them up on the stand, open their mouth an shove until I know it's in the back of your throat, and then release. They swallow, look at me like my what just happened mom.., then they get a treat


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lol...ok! Just don't wanna choke em to death


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I do the same but don't use the past.....just put the bolus in and shove down them. If your like me it will take a few times to get it far enough back so put your hand undertheir mouth and hope they ddon't chew it lol. I also find it also help to keep them from coughing it back at you if you hold their head up for a little while after you give it. I have a doe that is a pro at hacking those things back at me.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Will do


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

There are no good bolusing guns that I have found to date. Everything is plastic and a piece of crap.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

LOL...I was wondering about that...I found a metal one on a website, but it seems like it services vets or large farms...grrrr


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

The one I have is plastic..... This is my first one, so I can't compare. It's better then having to stick my hand/fingers down their throat....


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I have had pretty good luck with the POC small blue balling gun. I put Probios in the chamber first to hold the bolus firm and smear some around the barrel to lubricate a little.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> I have had pretty good luck with the POC small blue balling gun. I put Probios in the chamber first to hold the bolus firm and smear some around the barrel to lubricate a little.


I'm pretty sure that's the one I have


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

NyGoatMom said:


> LOL...I was wondering about that...I found a metal one on a website, but it seems like it services vets or large farms...grrrr


That's what I've ran into, as well. I have a calf bolusing gun that is metal, works like a pair of scissors, and has a recessed area about an inch long on either tip to actually hold the pill. The problem is that it is probably older than I am and has become so pitted and rough that I'm afraid it will cause damage to my girls throats. I don't know how to go about cleaning it up, though.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Guess we're stuck with the plastic...unless one of us invents one!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

One of the sites I read said that's one of the issues with the metal gun and you have to be careful. The plastic one isn't that bad I've had it for two years and they have bit it and its been stepped on and still hasn't broke....knock on wood lol. And not too expensive I think like between $5-$10. So not bad if you have to replace. But now that I said mine hasn't broke I'll go get a back up cause I know my luck lol.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey, Jessica...while you're out, pick up a couple for me too, would ya?


----------

